# U2Us



## fredtgreco (Jul 18, 2004)

many of you may not have even noticed - but you were previously unable to send U2Us.

I have run a modification script that has edited the database and mass-fixed that.

You should all also be aware that the conversion of saved U2Us was a bit crazy. In my inbox at least it put all of my sent and incoming U2Us, putting my at 238% of capacity. [color=red:cfd63a7c19][b:cfd63a7c19]THERE IS A LIMIT NOW[/b:cfd63a7c19][/color:cfd63a7c19].
And all U2Us were from me and to me. So you should all check your boxes and fix that. there is now a separate SaveBox in addition to the Inbox and Outbox. I don't know what the capacity is, but once I find out, I'll post it here.


----------



## blhowes (Jul 18, 2004)

Fred,
Sounds like you've been a busy beaver. Thanks for all the work you do with the board.
Bob


----------

